# Challenger Rods



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Please give me your opinion of challenger saltwater rods. 50-80 class specifically but any advice will be appreciated.

I have a chance to buy a fairly new penn gld 50 on a 50-80 challenger rod with new 50 lb suffix for $300. Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i have one and it is great i have the jigging rod with a med heavy 50 100 line with a shimano torium 30 it is great i have used it for bottem and trolling it is great :bowdown


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I have 2, one is a 80 class standup i use for bottom fishing and the other is one of the jigging models with an finor offshore spooled with 100 power pro. The standup rod is 6years old and the jigging one is 2 years, NO problems at all. I think they are great, kind of hard to find.


----------

